# Used 1D Mark IV dirty sensor



## kenjancef (Feb 19, 2012)

I purchased a used 1D Mark IV, received it yesterday (Friday the 17th). Took it out for an hour for testing and messing around, came back and saw spots in my pics. Luckily I had an extra CPS coupon so I immediately boxed it up and it's on it's way to Jamesburg.

So my question is: being new to the Mark IV, are they prone to dirty sensors, kinda like the old 5D Classic, or is it just one of those things? By the way, the shutter count is approx. 9,300, but I am having Canon tell me that while it's there.

Thanks for all help...

Ken


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 19, 2012)

kenjancef said:


> I purchased a used 1D Mark IV, received it yesterday (Friday the 17th). Took it out for an hour for testing and messing around, came back and saw spots in my pics. Luckily I had an extra CPS coupon so I immediately boxed it up and it's on it's way to Jamesburg.
> 
> So my question is: being new to the Mark IV, are they prone to dirty sensors, kinda like the old 5D Classic, or is it just one of those things? By the way, the shutter count is approx. 9,300, but I am having Canon tell me that while it's there.
> 
> ...



Been using mine for 6 months without a problem


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2012)

i want one  nearly got one on ebay last week but it fell through


----------



## cfargo (Feb 19, 2012)

The larger the sensor the more proan to dust the are and the harder they are to clean. So the 5d does have more dust issues than the 1D mk IV.


----------



## Actionpix (Feb 19, 2012)

Even when I get a brand new cam the first thing I do, after going through the manual, is clean the sensor. Okay, it is extra work, but that is just the way it is. Dust being a problem mainly depends on the kind of images you are shooting. Meaning, shooting mostly wide open with a lot of detail in the sharp area will show dust only when there are big particles, shooting a landscape with a big amount of clear sky will show much smaller particles much sooner. The best thing to do is just to invest some extra money in a wet cleaning set. Shooting for years portraits without a problem and suddenly discovering you have a problem when stopping down the aperture and not being able to fix the problem quickly yourself sucks. So just get a cleaning set.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with mine so far.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 19, 2012)

kenjancef said:


> So my question is: being new to the Mark IV, are they prone to dirty sensors, kinda like the old 5D Classic, or is it just one of those things?
> 
> Thanks for all help...
> 
> Ken



After 8 different Canon bodies including the 1D4 I will say they all appear equal. Technique and location make a difference to the dust you pick up. Studio cameras are always clean. Cameras where the owner has loads of lenses less so.


----------



## kenjancef (Feb 19, 2012)

Actionpix said:


> The best thing to do is just to invest some extra money in a wet cleaning set. Shooting for years portraits without a problem and suddenly discovering you have a problem when stopping down the aperture and not being able to fix the problem quickly yourself sucks. So just get a cleaning set.



I did that when I had the issues with the 5D, but I couldn't clean it for the life of me. So I sent it to Canon. Unfortunately at the time I was NOT a CPS member, so it cost me about $200.

I'm very sad that I don't have the Mark IV, but in the end I'll feel better knowing that it got some maintenance. Hopefully that's the only issue they'll find. 

Thanks all!!


----------

